

Is car technology creating stupid drivers? - ringolo
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20141119-is-tech-creating-stupid-drivers

======
cscharenberg
Couple things: 1\. This is a rehash of the 1912 article: "Is horseless
carriage technology creating stupider horse riders?"

2\. As usual, the answer to an interrogative headline is "No". In this case
because although the human inside will have progressively less training and
developed skills, the overall system will be smarter and more capable. The
person-and-computer-and-vehicle will be a better driver than person-and-
vehicle.

3\. Presumably the human can read, sing, call people, study, or otherwise
increase skills they value more than the act of driving. A net gain for
everyone to get back time spent slowly perfecting the car-driving skill that
few people would greatly value for itself.

------
jedmeyers
Is aircraft technology creating stupid pilots? Maybe. It also drastically
lowers the accident rates, though.

~~~
ringolo
Aircrafts don't encounter as much traffic as cars do.

